# Training for the Darwin Awards



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

I changed my signature to "Training for the Darwins" with no intention of actually training for anything resembling a Darwin Award. But things aren't working out as planned. First (because someone I worked with called me out) I entered another 1/2 marathon (to be completed in uniform and carrying a rucksack), then I get tagged into a 75 mile gravel bike race. None of that would seem nuts if I weren't nursing shelled out knees, shoulders and a trashed lumbar spine. 

Oh, did I mention I'm finishing my basement.

I always thought I'd retire in 2016. Turns out when you keep working full time and doing a bunch of crazy stuff, retirement is a lot of work.

At this point I guess I'll stock up on naproxen and strap in for a long summer.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll be happy to train and run your 1/2 marathon and 75 mile gravel bike race if you'll complete my basement finishing project for me. I'm sure my wife has a few more things on her list as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

chazpat said:


> I'll be happy to train and run your 1/2 marathon and 75 mile gravel bike race if you'll complete my basement finishing project for me. I'm sure my wife has a few more things on her list as well.


 That's a worse deal for you than you think. I've been working on my for 18 years and only have two rooms done.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Forster said:


> That's a worse deal for you than you think. I've been working on my for 18 years and only have two rooms done.


Well, my wife is quite the whip cracker so I'm sure you'll be motivated to pick up the pace. And there's only going to be two rooms. Plus the storage room. And what will hopefully be the bike room (she doesn't know about that yet, I'm hoping that finishing the storage room will get her to allow the bike room).


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

I like where you're headed with that. I'm in the country on 6 acres so if It a bike room I think I go for the bunker look in the yard. That way after the apocalypse I'd have bikes to ride during zombie attacks. Geez, maybe I should get a crossbow, katana and more toothbrushes.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL. You should have just added this in the Joke thread.....

Eric


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When is your race Forster? Sounds brutal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

The Gravel race is the Gravel Worlds in August. The half is pretty doable, the whole (in my estimation) is shattering for some. The 1/2 Marathon is the first Sunday in May. I prefer the 1/2 distances although I complete them slowly. Don't want to be accused of finishing half fast.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2017)

So quick update. More Darwin than training so far. Crashed my Fatbike two weeks before the 1/2 marathon and fractured my elbow so I missed the marathon. (Worst crash I've had on anything with fewer than 4 wheels so far). It's gonna put me at least 4 weeks behind on my riding. That should make the summer more interesting.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

If you're thinking Darwin Awards in terms of the culling of inferior genes, it's too late if you're past the age of procreation.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> If you're thinking Darwin Awards in terms of the culling of inferior genes, it's too late if you're past the age of procreation.


 Although I've ensured the medical impossibility of that happening, it's not as age based for men as it is for women. I worked with a guy who's last child was born after his 57th birthday and he's far from the record holder. Would I want to start again in my 50's? No chance in hell.


----------

